# FreeBSD + Win7 + GRUB



## JormaOikarinen505 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello to everybody][! I need help with this][. I decided to install both Windows and FreeBSD on my Netbook][, However the native BSD boot manager makes Windows inaccessible][, is it possible to install grub and be able to choose the system iI want to boot][?
Thanks][!


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 27, 2015)

I have not a lot of experience with the booting issues that can explain your problem, but after installing FreeBSD within a MBR schema alongside Windows, I was able to access Windows again by replacing the boot code with: `gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot0 ada0` (modify the disk according to your set up).


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Jan 29, 2015)

Grub2 should be in ports, and for example PC-BSD uses it, so I think installing and using grub should be possible...


----------

